# Winter garden prep



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The raised bed doubled in size and depth. Jim and I finished the layers with leaves, hay and chicken " left overs". It's all cowered and the cooking begins. Our fall has been extremely mild. Still not even a night time frost! We'll open it up at the end of March and start planting right after Easter ( except for cold crops, which will be earlier).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is that on the back of the tractor?

I'm guessing you water it down before covering, right?

Have you had any rain? We haven't had a drop here for way too long. We're now under a burn ban of any kind.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have actually gotten some much needed rain over the last 2 or 3 weeks. 
The implement on his tractor is a dump scoop. He's almost worn it out!
Yes, we water the layers, however, the rain came just in time to do it for us.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanny,you are a bona fide gardener,even preparing the garden for winter.Know what I do to prepare for winter?I pull the plants out of the containers(right now still got a few tomatoes and a whole bunch of peppers)and dump the dirt in holes in the yard the chickens made dirt bathing.Finished until Feb then start the new batch of plants.But your garden this year put mine to shame...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am still so envious. I think where I live is just plain old too hard to plant in. Then with the watering, it would be hard to keep up with.

In NY, I knew when to plant, how to plant, etc. Here I feel doomed before I start. However, I may have a good spot to grow things in. It gets shade from that horrible afternoon sun. It would be really nice to have raised beds. They look so pretty. I think pretty soon I'll be dismantling 2 little coops. Then there will only be 4 older birds left in a large shed/coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've seen raised beds framed with straw bales. You could try that..


----------

